# IL PE Certificate



## wongdaisiu (Mar 13, 2011)

I just got an invitation to the IL PE Certificate Ceremony in the mail yesterday from the ILSPE. They indicate that I "will be presented with an official Illinois Certificate." What is this "official Illinois Certificate" that they speak of. I thought the certificate was the one they mailed out about a month and a half ago?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2011)

it is a fancy wall certificate that you end up paying for as part of what they want from you.

the actual license you got from the state.


----------

